# modern life is war



## christianarchy (Jan 10, 2010)

does anyone else think this is the fucking best band of all time?
i just listened to "witness" for the first time in awhile.
their lyrics are sooooo freakin good, and live they can't be beat.
if you dig them let me know! not many people i know are into mliw.


----------

